# Easton 90 SLX wheels ?????



## davey d (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi there

Just after some opions, I am looking for a pair wheels that can be used in rr's and crits I already have a pair of zipp 404's but want a pair for windy,wet conditions I got caught out a bit this year in bad conditions and need a second pair.
I want alu braking surface and shallow rims and not a great lover of ksyriums any ideas

Cheers


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

davey d said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just after some opions, I am looking for a pair wheels that can be used in rr's and crits I already have a pair of zipp 404's but want a pair for windy,wet conditions I got caught out a bit this year in bad conditions and need a second pair.
> I want alu braking surface and shallow rims and not a great lover of ksyriums any ideas
> ...


I have last years model - (Orion II's). Very nice wheelset, not very aero, but tough as nails. I think the nice thing about the 90 slx wheels are the standard straight-pull spokes. I can't imagine hubs getting much nicer than the R3's, but it looks like they've made some improvements on the R4 hubs - larger diameter, lighter axles, sideplay adjustment. I consistently almost every other wheelset I encounter. 

One thing I really like about my orion II's is that they are absolutely unfazed by windy conditions.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm surprised no one else has said this already - custom wheels.

While I don't have any personal experience w/ any of these builders, plenty of folks here do, not to mention that the builders themselves post here.
http://www.ligerowheels.com/
http://www.ergottwheels.com/
http://www.whitemountainwheels.com/


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

bopApocalypse said:


> I'm surprised no one else has said this already - custom wheels.
> 
> While I don't have any personal experience w/ any of these builders, plenty of folks here do, not to mention that the builders themselves post here.
> http://www.ligerowheels.com/
> ...


As much as I like my Easton's, the constant propaganda here has convinced me that my next set will be a custom build-up. But Easton's are nice wheels. I do believe they're just velocity rims w/a nice hub.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

millerinva said:


> But Easton's are nice wheels. I do believe they're just velocity rims w/a nice hub.


You would be correct:thumbsup: The accent 2s are Velocity aerohead rims with Easton/Velomax hubs.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

bopApocalypse said:


> I'm surprised no one else has said this already - custom wheels.



what are the real advantages of having custom wheels? is it performance? durability? or is it the differentiability that you have a pair of custom wheels?


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

manhattanproj said:


> what are the real advantages of having custom wheels? is it performance? durability? or is it the differentiability that you have a pair of custom wheels?


My reasons for choosing custom/handbuilt: 
* Repairabilty - if I break a spoke, I can get a usable replacement at any lbs. For major fixes, it's probably quicker to send a wheel to a single builder domestically, rather than sending it to Mavic to be fixed. (Building your own removes that problem, but then you have to wait for parts...)
* Cost/Benefit - While I don't have any hard data to back this up, my understanding is that similar profiles of wheels have similar performance - ie. a somewhat low-spoke-count aluminum handbuilt wheel is relatively equal to a kyrsium, weight and aerodynmic wise. However, the handbuilt is likely cheaper.

Also, for some applications, a pre-built wheel doesn't really exist. Try and source lower-end pre-built tubulars - they don't exist! But any builder can take some reflex rims and 105 hubs and you'll be set.


----------

